# Solved: How do I get rid of Silverlight?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I thought I removed all traces of Silverlight from my computer, but everytime I boot up I get this message:

All I want to know is how the hell do I get rid of this annoying garbage?!?!


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. When removing a program, it is good to use another program that will remove all associated files. I use AppDelete ($5, but there are free programs for this as well). It pulls any associated files into the trash along with the program itself. Might be worth trying.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I use AppTrap, which does the same thing but it's free. Like I said "I thought I removed all traces..." but it still seems to come up.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What's step did you do to remove SIlverlight already?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/970064
http://forums.silverlight.net/forums/p/3965/11632.aspx


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Headrush said:


> What's step did you do to remove SIlverlight already?
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/970064
> http://forums.silverlight.net/forums/p/3965/11632.aspx


I had some things in /var/db/receipts/ that AppTrap missed. When everything those sites mentioned was removed, I restarted my computer and that message still popped up


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try this in Terminal:


> rm -rf ~/Library/Application\ Support/SilverlightdebuggingConfig1.0
> cd ~/Library/LaunchAgents
> launchctl unload ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.microsoft.silverlight.debugproxy.plist
> rm ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.microsoft.silverlight.debugproxy.plist


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks


----------

